# Muzzle Brake



## Billy Mumphrey (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm just curious how much value you'd put on a muzzle brake when deciding to buy a gun. It's a 300 win mag so it's a big enough caliber that it will be useful. Just when I'm trying to decide on the value of a potential purchase how much should I add on for a muzzle brake. ($50? $100?)

I realize that quality of the brake or the gunsmith work done affects this answer. Based on the person I'm buying it from I feel very confident that it was a high quality product with high quality workmanship.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I like the OPS muzzle brake. It's $115 or so, then a hundred or so to get it installed. 

D&S guns in Morgan is a good place to enquire or to have the brake put on.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a rifle being built right now (should be finished any day now)... I decided to go with a brake and all said and done, the brake will be $225. I trust the gunsmith's judgement and his work. His brakes have great reviews and work well. 

Spend the amount of money that you are most comfortable with - but I'd expect to pay around $150 at least to have one installed.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I am a firm believer in muzzlebrakes especially when considering the 300 win mag. Those things reduce the recoil and increase my shooting confidence. That alone is worth a little extra money.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

For you guys that have muzzle brakes on hunting rifles does it make the sound unbearable? I know you can always wear hearing protection at the range but what about in the field.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The brake on my rifle is removable. I'll use is while working up loads and shooting from the bench, but the final sight in and during the hunts I take it off.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

colorcountrygunner said:


> For you guys that have muzzle brakes on hunting rifles does it make the sound unbearable? I know you can always wear hearing protection at the range but what about in the field.


What are you wanting to use one on, I thought all of your rifles were smaller caliber?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh I dont need or want one. I was just curious.


----------

